
Announcing TypeScript 2.5 - pingec
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/typescript/2017/08/31/announcing-typescript-2-5/
======
softawre
Light but appreciated release. My team will love the refactoring features.

------
mkohlmyr
Trying to figure out if this lands the support for BroadcastChannel which I
believe was recently merged to the dom definitions, but I'm on mobile and
github is hard to navigate, any helpful individual who could have a looksie?

~~~
mkohlmyr
In case anyone else is wondering, it looks like it made the release :)

